# Wd40?



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi folks. I’m fairly new to this – not a racer – just building up old T-Jets from junk parts – trying to get them to run as smooth and as fast a possible without modification. I’ve read a few posts about oiling and I’m curious to see if anyone knows about the short/long-term effects of WD40?

I’ve used “standard” red racing oil, sparingly, on the obvious oiling locations (gears, axles, arm shaft, etc.). That always helps but, I’ve found that nothing comes close to soaking the whole darn chassis (without tires) in WD40. Yep, I’m talking soaking – armature, brushes, crown gear, plastic, metal –everything. After revving it on a 9 volt battery while it’s still dripping, I just stand it up on its rear end and let the excess drip out for a few hours. Wrap it in a paper towel, dab off any excess WD40 left, put the tires back on, and she’s good to go. The improvement in old, cobbled together parts is typically amazing!

I don’t worry about getting WD40 on the brushes or the arm since, I used to use this stuff on an old ’58 Chevy (1:1) I owned in high school (a long, long time ago). A lot of times, when it wouldn’t start, I’d just take off the distributor cap and spay WD40 on the inside. Helped get rid of condensation and actually improved the electrical contact, as well as, lubricating the rotating parts. Didn’t seem to hurt it; so, I figured it wouldn’t hurt a T-Jet.

I’ve had T-Jets that I soaked like this months ago and, every time I put them back on the track, they are still running smooth and fast (not race car fast – just fast on a relative basis).

Am I crazy? Do you think there are any adverse long-term effects on the plastic? Will this eventually gum up the works? So far, I haven’t seen anything negative. Just curious what you folks with a whole lot more knowledge and experience might have to say. 

Thanks.

Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Any light grade petroleum distillate will produce the same results Puma. Mineral spirits, kerosene what have ya 

Basically yer lapping yer gears and shafts with the pre-existing t-jet grit and sludge, then flushing away the residue.

Not unlike regular old gear lapping except your not adding a cutting medium and the process is significantly slower. The end result is comparable over time. Which in and of itself is why we lap cars in the first place...to expidite the wearing in process of reciprocating parts for smooth operation.

At some point I might be concerned about the plating on original plastic rims.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Bill. That makes sense. I guess I just thought I was lubricating the heck out of every possible moving part. 

Lapping with 40 year old grit and sludge – that’s kind of cool!

Thanks, again.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

You might want to consider being a little bit more kinder to your slot cars,
instead of douche them like some old slut.

I like to use Slick 7 Voodoo contact fluid with a Q-Tip for cleaning chassis,
lubricating commutators and controller barrel resistors then Mobil1 for oil.
Once you start using Voodoo cleaning becomes easy because nothing sticks to it.
And it makes cars fast when used on the commutator.

*Slick 7 Voodoo*

__________________


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

WD40 will wash out the quality lubricants then in a couple of
days evaporate and leave them unprotected.I would dry the
parts off and properly lube the car after a dunking.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Puma,
WD-40 is a penetrating oil, if your t-jets look like rusty old bolts then
maybe wd-40. 
I use wd-40 cleaning my .22 Ruger target pistol.
wd good for cleaning old rusty rail slot car track.

Mobile 1 is a good choice for slot car oil Super Fist.

I go with t-jet Tim and Super Fist on this thread.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, guys. That's what I was looking for.

Sounds like WD40 soaking may not be too good of an idea. 

I always thoroughly clean all the parts before assembly – typically with a combination of lemon juice, soapy water and a Q-Tip – then a rinse in alcohol. This will remove all the old lubricants.

So, what you’re saying is, after all that, instead of a WD40 bath, lubricate the “normal” spots with red racing oil, Mobil 1, or something similar. I can do that.

Thanks.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

WD40 will get "Gummie" after a year or so also.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

"a combination of lemon juice, soapy water and a Q-Tip – then a rinse in alcohol." Could I use Mike's Hard Lemonade to save some time?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have an old crusty looking MT that came in a lot, I might just give it a WD40 bath to see if it comes alive. Cranks somewhat on the 9 volt.  rr


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have often thought of using my wife's jewelry cleaning machine. It is a small bowl with a vibrating action beneath it. It seems to work the gunk and grime out of small spaces.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

The jewelry cleaners work great! I use the jewelry cleaning solution that wallmart sells. Just be careful as it will strip the chrome off your wheels in a heartbeat! Left too long and it will turn your aluminum rims black. Good luck. Rob


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree Jewel cleaners and some oil recmended here. I use elctric motor cleaner to clean the parts too. It evaporates quickly but does a good job. Go to any automotive jobber. I would give up on the WD 40 thing.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like to spray the car with wd40 (or better yet, super glue accelerator) pat it off well with a paper towell, 9volt it for a couple minutes, then re oil it with red afx oil.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I disasemble my cars and soak them in elcetric motor cleaner. The cleaner evaporates when removed from the tub I spray them in. I then clean all of the dark stuff off of the comm and brushes and blow it all out with a can of that spray air we use on computers and set it all aside. When I assemble I use t jet oil but will try that mobile one .


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

old blue said:


> I have often thought of using my wife's jewelry cleaning machine. It is a small bowl with a vibrating action beneath it. It seems to work the gunk and grime out of small spaces.


they work EXELLENT, I bought one just for cleaning slots, I use hot water an a splash of simply green an you would be amazed at how clean a car comes


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I would have to agree w/ a few earlier posts. WD is a water dispersent. After cleaning & drying, follow with a quality lubricant. The idea of a jewelry cleaning machine seems worth looking into. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey! What if you used WD40 AND a jewelry cleaning machine!!!!!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

WD-40 was developed to displace water by Howard Hughes to coat the airplane wings on his personal planes. It is a poor lubricant at best. I would use any light oil like liquid wrench which is a penetrating oil. It has superior lubericating properties in my opinion.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Slick 50.. comes in a micro dropper....nuff said..


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> I disasemble my cars and soak them in elcetric motor cleaner. The cleaner evaporates when removed from the tub I spray them in. I then clean all of the dark stuff off of the comm and brushes and blow it all out with a can of that spray air we use on computers and set it all aside. When I assemble I use t jet oil but will try that mobile one .


Decided to come over and bug you guys . My husband use to use Labelle product for his trains and slot cars dont know if you guys ever tried that.Some of his engines were very expensive and he never seemed to have any problems with them other than me flying cars off the track both trains and slot cars. l.o.l.

And no dont worry i am not planning on putting our old track together i am trying to talk him into the Faller road system dont know if you guys have seen them but here is a link to what i want him to build. There are some neat slot car tracks on you tube as well.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=pClTq_u-fFE

Labelle
http://con-cor.com/lablubes.htm


A picture for you Scott still working on this shop should be done in a day or so have to add a little dirt to it ..toolboxes and whatever.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> Decided to come over and bug you guys . My husband use to use Labelle product for his trains and slot cars dont know if you guys ever tried that.
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=pClTq_u-fFE
> 
> ...


Pearl ! Hey you are not bugging us , infact you are giving me tons of ideas so puhleeze keep 'em coming okay! Thank you for the pic and what can I say, same high quality work , can you come out here for a few weeks and help me work on my race track !? LOL ! I am familiar with Labelle oil infact I have some and will give it a try. Thanks for coming back over to the Dark side and please stay in touch and keep us posted ! ( I need to use more exclamation points , don't I ?):woohoo:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Scott.
If you use Labelle products make sure it is the one for slot cars not all of them are compatible with plastic..

The first picture . The hoist is made from a 1/87 scale car carrier i just cut it off a old truck .

The toolbox i cut out from a motormax diorama. 

The little workbench i cut in half made two, i find some of the motormax parts are way too tall they dont go with 1/64 scale people and i use 1/87 scale people so i cut things down till they look ok.

The exhaust pipe, is just 24 gage wire you can find it in a dollar store craft section ,it is meant to use in flower arrangements. Easy to bend with a pair of needle nose pliers.












This picture the welder is a chunk of scrap plastic stuck a decal on it the welding cable is thread .

I just stuck it on the back fender well to make it look like a ground clamp. 

The torches just scrap plastic and thread the green and red paint fools the eye into thinking they are welding tanks. Because anyone who hangs around a shop has seen welding tanks and your eye is not paying attention to them it is looking at the car and trying to figure out what the heck is the guy welding on the roof .l.o.l
Of course having a imagination helps this is how i see it. 




















The buildings of course are homemade so i keep a few different kinds of plastic material around.










This is a on going project . Still have trees to add and road work . people . cars and whatever.l.o.l.












Sorry cant come and help you with your race track l.o.l. 
Besides i would be sprinkling sand on it and converting it to a old dirt track with 50s model stock cars.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

That`s really amazing work and great details - easy to replicate -, you give me some great idea`s:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is another idea for you.. The tire changer that came in the motormax diorama i thought was a bit tall so, i made my own .You can see the difference in the first picture. The little one was just made from square tube and scrap plastic .

Then i bought a few more dioramas to experiment with . I cut the tire machine up .If you look at the next picture you can see i made two from the one large one.. The little tube on the back of one is something that came out of a vhs tape and i also made a jack out of another part from the tape .
The arm on one tire machine is a toy train coupler i just cut it a little shorter and put a long screw down into the tube and it will swivel around. They may not look perfect but i am not into perfect scale it looks close thats ok with me.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pearl ! You wouldn't happen to have any unmarried sisters , would you? LOL ! Well if you can't come out to help how about stopping by if and giving me a hand if your both ever out this way? LOL Nice work , what can I say other than I am currently stealing ALL of your ideas for my track ! Thanks for the pics and keep em coming !


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

No... sisters are all married ..l.o.l. ..In fact to guys my husband introduced them to .They are guys he knew from grade one in school.They been friends all their lives.

The advantage of a hobby site is it is a good place to exchange ideas.

My husband wont go back to the U.S .A .had a problem one time coming back in to Canada .I forgot my passport in Alabama they were going to detain me so we had to drive back to Alabama pickup my passport before we could go home .l.o.l. 
Never been back since then. This was when he owned his own tractor trailer so it was a expensive mistake on my part but it was just the way they gave me a hard time over it that got him ticked off .


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

This is my home made jack . I tore apart a couple of vhs tapes to get the part, cut one in half and glued it to the other one. You can see a 1/64 scale figure is still kind of short beside the toolbox so i cut them up and made a little plastic top for one.





















And something to amuse you.
Before i could find ramps i made my own a dollar store clothes pin.














Don't look to safe . i cut a slot in the next ones i made and painted them silver.




















The jack works ok you can see it lifts the wheels off the ground.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

pearl said:


> No... sisters are all married ..l.o.l. ..In fact to guys my husband introduced them to .They are guys he knew from grade one in school.They been friends all their lives.
> 
> The advantage of a hobby site is it is a good place to exchange ideas.
> 
> ...




gotta love Canda Customs.. only job requirment is being a twit.. lol...I argue with them every tim eI go just because i can lol....

Dave


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pearl Thanks for the new photos, you really do some nice work. I like how you look to convert ordinary every day items into usable items, like the car ramps, parts to the tire machine, the tire rack etc. I actually made a tire rack out of scrap kit sprue when I was still building car models . 
I have been looking for those motormax mini dioramas so I could get all of the little bits and pieces, would give the cars away ! I like how you cut them up and redesigned them ! 
Those custom officials have there rules ,I guess. I wish we could just pass back and forth between here and Canada as Niagra falls is one of my favorite spots and I enjoy the Canadian side more. My daughters love it there too. 
No sisters ,huh? Shucks , LOL . You have to be able to take a teasing if your over on this side of the site for sure ! Any updates on the buildings please keep em coming though, Thank you .
Tracy


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Dave it was 2001 a few days after 911 so every one was a little uptight.And these guys were twits as well l.o.l.

Tracy.. I go buy whatever name i see thought it was Scott 

We take a run over to the falls on a Saturday night for a coffee every now and then its only a 2 hour drive from our place.We are off to Quebec for the weekend .We like to wander .l.o.l.

The tent on the right i bought.
The blue one is scraps of plastic The base is styrofoam the pink or blue house insulation type . It is light, strong, and you can carve it easy .










The guard rails are matchsticks and some are plastic made from the little white plunger in a needle I am diabetic.. So yes i make use of found items .If i cant find it in the local hobby shop i make a attempt to make something myself . 
The motormax dioramas are not selling in our area.. for parts they are not that easy to tear apart.. unless you are into that kind of thing for a display ,they are ok i guess but not realistic cant drive a car in them too high and junk glued to the floor . I use some of the cars for parts like wheel swaps, i put little people in them some have a screw in the base not a rivit so easy to take apart I have bought 16 so far..l.o.l.

1/4 Inch strips of balsa wood make neat logs with a exacto knife. Nothing to do with slot cars but you could also carve little wooden ramps out of it as well .Guys in the olden days had homemade ramps so for a 50s stock car scene they would be ok. 










Paint shop.

The little lights on the wall are stones from a ring that i lost one out of so took it apart l.o.l.

Will post couple more pictures next week .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pearl, it's okay on the name thing I always use my middle name on these boards because a lot of people will automatically assume I'm a girl.We are only about two,two and a half hours away from the Falls but we take a scenic route which takes longer. We also cross over highway 666 on the way! I have never driven on it because I asume it goes to...well , you know ! LOL 
I never would have thought of using the house insulation as a modeling peice. You pulled it off though because that scene looks so real. ( They all do ) I haven't been able to find the motormax dio's any place either but have no fear a dremel will take apart anything ! Actually the balsa strips made into a big log cabin could be a vip area for racers ,news people etc. Thank you for the pics so far , looking forward to more. Have a fun weekend !


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Pearl, your work is inspiring. I'm starting to set up a track and you have given me many new ideas. Details, Details, Details!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
hojoe


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Pearl , I can`t find the right words for your great ideas used for the scenics:thumbsup: hope you posting more ones......that`s a great thread , maybe someone from the mods can place it as a topic thread on TOP, so we don`t loss your pics

can you place some more pics from the paint shop ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pearl,
You really should have a shop thread here for us! Some of the guys were do some really good work, and you add so much to it. It would be easier for us to find and reference in the future if you have your own thread too. Am I right guys% Any votes out there for a Pearl Thread%

Rich


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Pearl, it's okay on the name thing I always use my middle name on these boards because a lot of people will automatically assume I'm a girl.We are only about two,two and a half hours away from the Falls but we take a scenic route which takes longer. We also cross over highway 666 on the way! I have never driven on it because I asume it goes to...well , you know ! LOL
> I never would have thought of using the house insulation as a modeling peice. You pulled it off though because that scene looks so real. ( They all do ) I haven't been able to find the motormax dio's any place either but have no fear a dremel will take apart anything ! Actually the balsa strips made into a big log cabin could be a vip area for racers ,news people etc. Thank you for the pics so far , looking forward to more. Have a fun weekend !




The highway to 666 AC.. DC .L.O.L

I dont use my dremel for taking the dioramas apart i rip them apart with a rail cutter meant for cutting model railroad track.. side cutters will work as well.. I also use a box knife to cut the tool boxes off the wall . i will post a picture or two later..

Styrofoam by the way white glue only and water based paints ..Even a drop of glue like testors glue will disolve it .

The reason i mention it is for someone who has never used it it has advantages and disadvatages .

If you paint a road flat black and have it outside on a hot sunny day to take pictures ,it acts like a solar collector and can get hot enough to crack the paint. l.o.l.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

hojoe said:


> Pearl, your work is inspiring. I'm starting to set up a track and you have given me many new ideas. Details, Details, Details!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> hojoe


Sometimes it dont take much detail to add interest .

Just a car in front of a shop a bit of smoke coming off the tires l.o.l.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

satellite1 said:


> Pearl , I can`t find the right words for your great ideas used for the scenics:thumbsup: hope you posting more ones......that`s a great thread , maybe someone from the mods can place it as a topic thread on TOP, so we don`t loss your pics
> 
> can you place some more pics from the paint shop ?


You can see from this picture the plastic i made the building from is very thin and i added bracing around the walls at the top to hold the roof up ,and in the corners to strengthen the walls, at the bottom to glue the wall to the floor. 










Here is one of my dumb ideas l.o.l i found this fan in a box of train parts it goes on the roof of a little train so i stuck it on the wall my idea of a exhaust fan .

I know what a real paint shop looks like a Bink's spray booth for example .

This shop is like what a guy would use in his own garage a exhaust fan lights and not much else . A do it your self home paint shop..l.o.l.

I didnt have a compressor when i took these pictures so i took a car rim glued it on the wall wrapped black thread around it and that is what the air hose is .


That way it looks like the compressor must be on the other side of the wall. l.o.l.

As you can see in the pictures i did the same on the other wall from that side it looks like the compressor would be on the other side .

The little paint gun is just a scrap piece of plastic i glued in his hand .





























I added this Mopar to show what the car looked like before i stripped the paint off and put the primer on it.


Or you can reverse that and this is what it looked like after it was painted all depends on your imagination. l.o.l.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Pearl,
> You really should have a shop thread here for us! Some of the guys were do some really good work, and you add so much to it. It would be easier for us to find and reference in the future if you have your own thread too. Am I right guys% Any votes out there for a Pearl Thread%
> 
> Rich


I didnt know where to post them and i figured i was asked to show a picture so posted it here l.o.l. I have pictures on a lot of topics on the diorama topic and the diecast topics like ertl or motormax some of these pictures are posted on the diecast customs topic they are way back about 10 or 15 pages by now i think .


Slot cars dont know much about... Buildings to park them in lots of ideas there.l.o.l. 

A example i just bought a Ertl machine shed.. Imagine what you could do with this as a building for a race track it is 1/64 scale meant for farm machinery i have other plans for them i paid 39 dollars for it.. In the States i think they are 29 dollars .

To show how large the building is this car is 1/32 or 1/50 scale im not sure which... The trailer is the large matchbox type.











The truck is 1 / 87 scale the car 1/64 scale .The farm machine is 1/64 scale.











The caddy on the car carrier is 1/43 scale the towtruck and car are 1/64 scale.

Whats this got to do with this thread ?

A tune up or repair is done in a shop ..
Think how many cars you could put in this building .l.o.l.











Lots of room .l.o.l..



















The building also comes with a machine shed ..









Some tanks ..with way too shiny decals ..but this is a toy and they can be toned down or tossed out.










Now this is a very tall buiding looks a little odd for a pit row building . There is no floor with the buildings they snap together.. i glued mine together. The roof would not stay snapped together so i clamped it and glued it. I also plan on adding a interior wall to cover the joints where it is snapped together .


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I used paint to give you a idea what can be done with this building very crude but thats what i use when i get an idea and want to see what it might look like . Add a couple of windows and it would look a little better, add a floor and you could even add a few people looking out the windows it would give the illusion of a 2 story pit row building . The doors on each end could be made into windows .

I plan on using this building for farm machinery . The large building will be used for something else my husband said use it for storage for all the little junk parts i collect for my projects. l.o.l.

The large building is 14 inches long by 9 inches wide .

The smaller building is 11 inches long by 4 inches wide


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Stay tuned for the next exciting episode*

Great work Pearl!

We always enjoy new ideas and your stuff is fresh and imaginative.

As for your thread location issue. One could always contact "Hankster" and have them moved to the "Customizing" or perhaps "Track Building" header.
Ya might just as well.

Many of us have our own threads where we post progress or the lack of it, as the case may be. 

Personally I always look forward to eveyones updates.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I posted some on the customizing topic but figured that's Randy's topic .Same thing on a topic that Doba had started . Then made a reply on here and was asked for more pictures l.o.l.
So they can move it or do whatever they like with it .
I am going back to the Diecast side of life where i know where i can post things . l.o.l.
At least you guys got a few ideas.. Slot cars i dont know much about them anyways. Not into my own thread or topic thing i have one topic on the diorama topic i dont think the diecast guys read that board much, same as the slot car guys, or the guys that do models dont read other boards . Lots of ideas on them all i guess.. Like myself i never looked over here till someone mentioned it . I usually post a diorama picture to go wih the car a Johnny lightning car on that board a Motormax car on that board . To confusing over here time to go back to the other side. l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> The highway to 666 AC.. DC .L.O.L
> 
> I dont use my dremel for taking the dioramas apart i rip them apart with a rail cutter meant for cutting model railroad track.. side cutters will work as well.. I also use a box knife to cut the tool boxes off the wall . i will post a picture or two later..
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the Highway to ---- ! I rememeber. Those rail cutters you are talking about work great I have some in my box too.Yep got the side cutters too, LOL. Thank you for the photo updates too. How was the weekend by the way? I know about the white glue and stryofoam , found out the hard way years ago !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> I posted some on the customizing topic but figured that's Randy's topic .Same thing on a topic that Doba had started . Then made a reply on here and was asked for more pictures l.o.l.
> So they can move it or do whatever they like with it .
> I am going back to the Diecast side of life where i know where i can post things . l.o.l.
> At least you guys got a few ideas.. Slot cars i dont know much about them anyways. Not into my own thread or topic thing i have one topic on the diorama topic i dont think the diecast guys read that board much, same as the slot car guys, or the guys that do models dont read other boards . Lots of ideas on them all i guess.. Like myself i never looked over here till someone mentioned it . I usually post a diorama picture to go wih the car a Johnny lightning car on that board a Motormax car on that board . To confusing over here time to go back to the other side. l.o.l.


 Pearl Thread, Pearl thread, Pearl thread, Please don't go back over to the dark side, er..... I mean the other side. We like this stuff , I have gotten so many ideas from your pics , you can't leave now . LOL ! You Tease !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

By the way, I use STP


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> By the way, I use STP


STP. Well guess that would work. I got everyone off topic here. l.o.l. 

WD 40 i use on fishing lures for bass .l.o.l.



Tracy .
i have pictures on a dozen topics on hobby talk and try keep them that at least related to the topic .

I figure the buildings are for cars and slot cars are no different than diecast cars, a engine shop diorama for example could be used as a display for what ever kind of car or truck you collect.

So in that respect it is on the slot car board but WD 40 was the topic. l.o.l.


There is a diorama topic on the model board i posted a few pictures on there .There are guys on here and on the diecast boards who dont even know there is a diorama topic they stay on the board that interests them .

To bad in a way but i am the same, i look at the diecast cars and the odd time check out the model board i also collect star trek stuff l.o.l. 

The new building im working on i have not decided what i am going to use it for maybe cars or a truck repair shop or farm machinery .If i decide farm machinery then i would post it on the Ertl topic because i also collect farm machinery .

If a truck repair shop it would go on the diecast collecting topic because i have lots of tractor trailers and they are all different brands.

You have a moderator he can move it wherever he wants or delete it . I can repost the pictures maybe on the diorama topic .
TEASE l.o.l. no way... 

Just showing that little cars that run on a track, or sit on a shelf are things we like and have in common and just a way to display them.

The weekend was fine by the way came home with a neat project car my husband bought for a nephew of ours .2002 Ford Taurus . He is going to fix it up and give it to him .It was kicked by a horse l.o.l. it dented the back quarter panel in pretty bad , The insurance company wrote it off the new quarter panel and repaint came to a little over2000 dollars the car only has 48000 km. on it .So he bought it for 200 for scrap and we got a safety check and emissions check done on it and drove it home ,The car is in great shape other that the dent . A good car for a first time driver. My husband can hammer it out and repaint it he is alway fixing things up and then gives them to the kids he looks at the money he spends as entertainment. l.o.l.

And here is another idea for you..

The work bench that came in the motormax diorama i thought was a little high because i use 1/87 scale people they are cheaper and easier to find than 1/64 scale people so i cut it in half and turned one upside down painted it flat brown and got 2 work benches . The tire machine is too large it will get chopped also l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are cool ! Hey shouldn't someone be holding the ladder for that guy? LOL .Hey a Robocop car ! It would be so cool to repaint it like the one from the movie after the dent gets fixed! A 1:1 scale diecast car ! I know what you mean about the threads, I belong to at least three other boards now so I have limited time when I am on. Hobby Talk is my favorite though and I have to be carefull or it will eat in to my hobby time ! I'll be lookin for ya on the other side but keep us updated sometimes too ,OK? :wave:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Will do Tracy.. The guy on the ladder is use to falling down kids play with all the dioramas i have..

This is the only site i belong to had my own and a friend had hers takes up to much time .

If little cars were my only hobby it wouldnt be so bad. I collect many things and if i am not making a diorama it could be making dolls clothes or doing a car interior, i have a industrial sewing machine and serger that i use for my other projects .. On the plus side i never get bored. l.o.l. Im also a gopher, my husband ask me to go for a carb that just came in at the auto parts store, or go pick up the car trailer over at his friends shop,Then if im not busy he could use a coffee or make him something to eat. l.o.l. 
He dont want me to work so i keep busy .l.o.l.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Found this today . And a few odd cars and trucks so i will post them on the custom slot car board .Along with my new building .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man , I want that pit kit and whats inside ! Jumping over to the custom slot car thread now ! Kirk Out !


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Cant have it i might need parts for a project car.l.o.l. 
I have used the wheels from slot cars to do wheel swaps on 1/64 scale diecast cars.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

HA HA I know I was just drooling . I have seen some who have used the 1/64 wheels on the slots too !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slot Car Central more-n-likely has most all those wheels right in stock.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Slot Car Central more-n-likely has most all those wheels right in stock.


Bob Has EVERYTHING ! LOL


----------



## tomFS08 (Nov 7, 2008)

Everyone is familiar with WD40. If you haven’t heard, there’s another lubricant out there that you should check out. It’s called Jig-a-loo and while it’s been around for just as long, it’s just recently available globally. I work with the company, and we are letting people try it for free so they can see for themselves if they want to make the switch. What people seem to like most is that it’s silicone based and contains no grease, wax or detergent (no stains or drips).Right now you can try it for free! Just 
1.) Buy a 10.9oz can of Jig-A-Loo or a 5.5 oz can of Jig-A-Patch.
2.) Fill out the appropriate form and send it with the original store identified cash register receipt.
3.) Receive up to $4.99 back by mail on the purchase of a 10.9 oz can of Jig-A-Loo and up to $7.99 on the purchase of a 5.5 oz can of Jig-A-Patch.

ALL the details (including the form) can be found here: http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_tryonefree.php 

Thanks!
-Kate with Jig-A-Loo


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

*Should I soak them?*

Kate with Jig-A-Loo:

So, would you recommend soaking T-Jets in Jig-A-Loo?

Will it cause any damage to 40 year old little electric motors?

Thanks.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Labelle makes oil for model trains that is compatible wit plastic and I use that on the t jets now


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

00'HO said:


> Hey Puma,
> WD-40 is a penetrating oil, if your t-jets look like rusty old bolts then
> maybe wd-40.
> I use wd-40 cleaning my .22 Ruger target pistol.
> ...


WD 40 is a solvent base,puma,and will eat the plastic on your track as easily as your chassis.i use rubbing alcohol on a q-tip for cleaning coms/chassis,etc.does a pretty good job on the comm plate,and just fine on the inside of the chassis.when choosing a lubricant for your gear plate,make sure it is plastic safe.i use labelle 108 light multi purpose,plastic compatible oil on mine.simichrome is the way to go for lapping your gearsif ya wanna compete,but if yer just runnin em round yer track,just get a dremel and wire brush off all the burrs on the brass gears,and that should be good enough for sunday drivin...alot of guys will take off the armature and chuck in a dremel,and use gunsmith polishers to true/clean the arm.i have found just mayching my magnets and shimming them closer to the arm,along with aftermarket brushes makes a world of difference.also you can adjust your brush spring tension,which helps alot if ya dont bugger em up completely.checkout slotmonsters tjet hop up hints by jet if ya really want a comprensive look at getting that old tjet humming!oh yeah!some guys seem to like demineralized oil too,ithink...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pearl said:


> Decided to come over and bug you guys . My husband use to use Labelle product for his trains and slot cars dont know if you guys ever tried that.Some of his engines were very expensive and he never seemed to have any problems with them other than me flying cars off the track both trains and slot cars. l.o.l.
> 
> And no dont worry i am not planning on putting our old track together i am trying to talk him into the Faller road system dont know if you guys have seen them but here is a link to what i want him to build. There are some neat slot car tracks on you tube as well.
> 
> ...


labelle 108 with the pinpoint oiler tip!applies very little oil,exactly where ya want it!thanks pearl!glad i am not alone on that one!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Labelle makes oil for model trains that is compatible wit plastic and I use that on the t jets now


really good stuff!love the pinpoint oiler tip!


----------

